# White man shot by teenage black neighbor after physical altercation (video)



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 29, 2020)

This happened  my state. I wouldn’t be surprised if it made national news. Please take note that the white man repeatedly lunges at the young man, and also spits and has him in a head lock. The young man also says at the beginning that the white man was throwing mud at him. He should not have shot him but he was clearly provoked and also on his property. Mississippi also has the castle law.


Neighbors' feud ends in gunfire, manhunt, arrest in Rankin County​
An 18-year-old who was at the center of a manhunt in Rankin County was taken into custody after investigators said he shot a man multiple times as a result of an ongoing feud. 


Advertisement
DeShawn Xavien Douglas, 18, and a neighbor witnesses said is named Chris, got into a heated argument that turned physical Monday afternoon, deputies said. 






RCSO
Deshawn Xavion Douglas

According to Rankin County Sheriff Bryan Bailey, the situation began at around 3 p.m. on Brendalwood Lane in the Bay Park community off Spillway Road. 

Brandon Warren recorded video of the situation moments before shots were fired.

Warren said the two began arguing, and then the fight turned physical when the two began wrestling on the ground. A short time after the scuffle was broken up, Warren said Douglas pulled out a gun and started shooting. 

Bailey said the 54-year-old man was shot four times. He was taken to the University of Mississippi Medical Center in critical condition, Bailey said.


Play Video
A manhunt for Douglas began in the Reservoir area, with deputies blocking off roads and using drones in the search. 
At around 6 p.m., Douglas was taken into custody at a nearby Regions bank without incident, authorities said.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 29, 2020)

I really don’t understand how people’s minds work these days. He shot the man because why? He can’t fight? He can’t go in the house? And people should be okay with this because he’s black and the deceased was white?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 29, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I really don’t understand how people’s minds work these days. He shot the man because why? He can’t fight? He can’t go in the house? And people should be okay with this because he’s black and the deceased was white?


No one should be ok with this. But some people who would frown on this would praise situations like Kyle Ritteden (sp?). It will be interesting to see what the response is.

He definitely should not have shot this man. The county that this happened in is a Trump flag waving, majority white county. No one is going to bring up the castle law or anything in this kids defense. He is lucky he was captured alive.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 30, 2020)

When someone walks away from you during a heated argument...let them.  You do not walk down or run up on someone walking away from confrontation without the realization that someone can get seriously hurt or killed as a result.   When a dangerous person walks away from you it may be for your benefit and theirs... don't confuse with fear an attempt to walk away from foolishness.  People are way too comfortable in believing the nonsense on reality tv  and every day bull they get away with or accept is the universal standard.  Tragic that reality came in the form of bullets and an arrest  this time around though.  I don't see this as the ability to take or give a beat down at all. Threatening and attacking someone is dangerous. Only a fool doesn't consider that danger or consequence can very well befall them as they  engage in scenarios like this.  Just because someone is capable of beating your tail doesn't guarantee they won't just kill you when certain lines are crossed.  Just because you are capable of harming a person doesn't guarantee the impact it has on you will be worth it in the end.   What a tragic scenario all around.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 30, 2020)

Honestly I’m not sure how to feel without video of the shooting. They’re arguing back and forth but the white guy IMO is clearly the aggressor. If the roles were reversed, a jury would find the white guy did nothing wrong by shooting the black guy because he was being harassed and felt threatened.

Not saying he was right though.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 1, 2021)

There’s turning out to be more to this story.

Statement from the young mans lawyer



> Shawn and his family had taken every available step to protect themselves from Miln over the months leading up to Miln’s violent attack on Shawn. In early October, Shawn filed charges against Miln for assault in Justice Court after Miln, brandishing a shovel, threatened to attack Shawn. The case was remanded, and Miln was not prosecuted but he was ordered to have no contact with Shawn. The police had also tried to deal with Miln in the past after being called by Shawn’s mother. Despite Miln’s best efforts, neither Shawn nor his family ever allowed Miln to provoke them into a physical altercation. On December 28, Miln, as he had threatened, violently attacked Shawn.



The news is also showing documents stating that the white man was charged with trespassing and simple assault by the family on December 3.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 1, 2021)

I was surprised by some of the reactions... made me feel I had watched a different video or something...

That man was clearly the aggressor against the teen. Grown man vs teen. Grown man attacked, spit on and choked a teen! Try looking at that video and imagining the races reversed...

Zimmerman killed for less...


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2021)

Reinventing21 said:


> I was surprised by some of the reactions... made me feel I had watched a different video or something...
> 
> That man was clearly the aggressor against the teen. Grown man vs teen. Grown man attacked, spit on and choked a teen! Try looking at that video and imagining the races reversed...
> 
> Zimmerman killed for less...



Zimmerman should have gone to prison. He didn’t because our justice system is rooted in racism, not because his actions were valid.

We watched the same video. Yes, he clearly was the aggressor. And? He had no weapon. Does every dispute, every altercation these days have to end in a murder? I would say the same if the white one was the killer and the black one was the aggressor. I do not agree that it is okay to go get a gun and take someone’s life because they have assaulted you with their hands. But obviously, my thinking is in the minority. It seems an eye for an eye, has turned into a life for an eye.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jan 1, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Zimmerman should have gone to prison. He didn’t because our justice system is rooted in racism, not because his actions were valid.
> 
> We watched the same video. Yes, he clearly was the aggressor. And? He had no weapon. Does every dispute, every altercation these days have to end in a murder? I would say the same if the white one was the killer and the black one was the aggressor. I do not agree that it is okay to go get a gun and take someone’s life because they have assaulted you with their hands. But obviously, my thinking is in the minority. It seems an eye for an eye, has turned into a life for an eye.


I agree with you.  So much killing going on over things that were settled much differently back in the day.  Now you accidentally bump into someone and you end up dead even if you say sorry about that.  "Disrespect" someone and get murdered.  Say something wrong on social media and end up dead.
I used to think my city was safe but not lately.  The news is littered with senseless murders in this smallish city on a daily basis.  My nieces friend was murdered 3 weeks ago and it difnt even make the news.  Young mother 24 years old shot to death and discarded behind a gas station.
I was just talking about this case with a trigger happy friend of mine.  I just had to be busy all of a sudden to avoid him.  just so quick to justify killing someone.  I dont understand.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 1, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Zimmerman should have gone to prison. He didn’t because our justice system is rooted in racism, not because his actions were valid.
> 
> We watched the same video. Yes, he clearly was the aggressor. And? He had no weapon. Does every dispute, every altercation these days have to end in a murder? I would say the same if the white one was the killer and the black one was the aggressor. I do not agree that it is okay to go get a gun and take someone’s life because they have assaulted you with their hands. But obviously, my thinking is in the minority. It seems an eye for an eye, has turned into a life for an eye.


Have you guys
never seen someone
murdered or caused
serious bodily harm
with no weapon?

People have no right
to attack other people.
Just like we wear masks
in case we might be sick
so as not to make others sick,
people should assume
they might get killed
if they put their hands
on another person
and just not do it.

The teen said several times
to the aggressor that he
did not want to hurt him.
The aggressor kept
provoking him and
challeging him,
and then attacked him
putting him in
imminent danger.

And y'all think the kid
was wrong?
GTHOOHWTM

I am sorry but he got
what he asked for.

This reminds me of
people who defend a
woman who gets hit back
after hitting a man
talmbout he is stronger
so should not have
retaliated?
Give me a break!

Don't bring none
and there won't be
none.

The entitlement some
ypipo have in Trump’s
America is out of control.
I applaud the restraint of
my people in situations
that I expect
to get out of hand sooner.

I see that restraint
in that clip in OP and
I see the same restraint
in the #TwistedTea video below:


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 1, 2021)

I agree with all of you...murder/gun violence is not the answer. It is just that I feel some type of way that the teen was expected to be more 'adult' / mature minded than the actual grown up in this bizarre situation.

If he were my son, absolutely yes, I would have taught him the importance and moral obligation to not further escalate and to know when to walk away.

The whole incident is bizarre and since this man had been regularly harrasing this teen for a period of time and without consequence, I find it plausible that the teen had had enough.

I do believe there should be more analysis of why this grown man was able to get away so long for harrassing the teen, why he felt the need to keep following the teen and why this grown man didn't walk away...

My Zimmerman remark: I meant that he shot a young teen just for walking on a sidewalk that the murderer didn't think he belonged. Zimmerman, a grown man, felt it was his right to police Trayvon, the teen, who did less than the one in the OP and got killed for it.  The grown man in this incident felt it was his right to police teen, but this time, the agressor got shot. I also believe that the man would ultimately have found a way to shoot and kill the teen.

To sum up: Guns are not the answer, but I feel we need to focus on this phenomena of grown people policing, following, harassing and assaulting young people of color without provacation nor consequence.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jan 1, 2021)

Reinventing21 said:


> I was surprised by some of the reactions... made me feel I had watched a different video or something...
> 
> That man was clearly the aggressor against the teen. Grown man vs teen. Grown man attacked, spit on and choked a teen! Try looking at that video and imagining the races reversed...
> 
> Zimmerman killed for less...


You are right.

I hope I didn't give the impression that I see this other than multiple lives in jeopardy over foolishness.  It is crystal clear to me why that man got shot. It just sucks that an 18 year old boy now has to face the Mississippi judicial system because a moron  ran up on him when he tried to walk away.  A fool jacks stuff up for everyone involved and adjacent, kid you not.  All you can do is aim for distance, which that young man did.    Everyone hates needing to defend themselves when nonsense  pops off physically and/or legally.   You can do your best to avoid idiots but that only goes so far if they put  you in a position to either  hurt them or absorb them hurting you.  Compassion and impact may cause some to see the older due as a victim while age, aggression, and willful action may cause other to see him  defeated.  To me that dude got defeated.  Now, I don't police the compassion some people offer others but I got too much sense to romanticize scenarios like this in the event of death or serious harm.  We can see what led to it.   Ain't nobody trying to get killed over an argument/fight and ain't nobody looking to defend themselves for something basic courtesy and decency could have stopped in it's tracks.  Yet we know, despite illusions of social media, television and bad behavior racking up interest,  that the natural consequence an attack is harm (an the  that harm may go a lot further than the intended target).  We also know when someone ends up seriously hurt or dead then defense and justification impacts penalty.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jan 1, 2021)

I need to see more of the video to say for sure. The white guy is obviously a thug  Let me know when there is a gofundme to help make sure that this angelic victim never does time for protecting himself.


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 1, 2021)

He kept attacking/harassing that boy and his mother because HE COULD!!  There is no type of retribution for harming black people.  Which explains the video of that silly ww accusing, then tackling the 14 yr old for her missing cell phone.  Also, I could be mistaken, but I don't remember reading about a father/male figure in the home.  Single bw with a teenage child = soft targets.

The majority of us are bw here, I assume.  Daily we shrink ourselves and try to run from conflict only for it to find us still.  There is only so far you can retreat before you have to come out swinging,, or in this case shooting.  It's either harm or be harmed with no grey areas.  While I abhor violence, I know in realty there are times when it is necessary.

I don't know about y'all but I'm very tired at this point.  It's very hard living in this skin.


----------



## Kanky (Jan 4, 2021)

Doesn’t Mississippi have castle doctrine with no duty to retreat? I hope that he hires a good lawyer and gets away with it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 8, 2021)

He needs a REALLY good lawyer who is pro-black and pro-gun laws. Hopefully his mama is like the parent of the one child of the 5 guys from NY who Trump railroaded....and can find a good lawyer and get her son the support he needs. Even if he goes to jail he shouldn't get more than a few months...AND then have his record sealed or expunged.


----------

